# Powders Birthday! And, She Tags Me :)



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone!

It was Powders 1 year birthday on the 11th and I fed her a few days after on schedule

She missed the rat and tagged me in this video, but it didn't hurt and I still love her just as much (plus she's still small for a bite to do any damage)

And, I put a video in that shows her a day after I got her so you can see how big shes gotten

And last but not least I put some of my best shots of Powder at the end of the video









Watch in 1080pHD!





Please Like, Comment and Subscribe if you enjoyed the video!

Thanks for watching


----------

